# Char-Griller Duo with SFB



## peculiarmike (Sep 4, 2007)

Bought a Char-Griller Duo and Side Fire Box. Replaces the old Kenmore gas grill that always had a burned out burner. Everything cooked on it was "blackened".
The Duo is a gas grill, charcoal grill, and smoker, all in one unit. The best of three worlds!
Only mod so far is an expanded metal fire box and turned the main grill charcoal pan upside down.. Plan to add the flex pipe to the stack to lower it to grate level and a deflector over the opening from the SFB to the grill body. It's ready to season. I seasoned the gas side and grilled some pork chops. Works great! Can't wait to smoke something.
Oh yeah. I checked the accuracy of the two thermometers in the hoods, both are on the money! Amazing!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 4, 2007)

You may want to take another piece of expanded metal and cut it so that it sits just above the ash pan. That way your charcoal basket can sit on it and you can still dump the ashes without worring about the fire. Mine sits on the the metal guides that you slide the ash pan under.

I looked at those, but I have a pretty good gasser, so I just went for the Super Pro. You should enjoy it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice looking unit there Mike... good luck with it!

I like your charcoal tray, I need to make one of those. Care to share dimensions and how you did it?


----------



## meowey (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool!  The best of both worlds!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

That's an awsome unit Mike! I drooled over that all summer! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice looking outfit.  Remember to keep us informed as to your adventures with it.  Lots of Qview would be a good thing.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks good Mike. Good to see that so far you are winning the power struggle for deck space. You didn't make Jane take her patio furniture back did you?


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 4, 2007)

Love my CG & I also have a good gasser. Almost never use the gasser though. Even though I work for a propane dealer. (don't tell my boss I don't use the gasser)


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice looking unit where did you pick it up at and if I may ask what did you pay for it. The wife liked it because as she said it isnt 50 million units.which means I have a propane large, propane small ,electric gourmet brinkman, and a liitle home built smoker.looks like you have the best of both worlds.
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 4, 2007)

Let me tell ya Mike, if you ever want to take that thing somewhere you better have some help. It's kinda hefty even with all the grates out. You're gonna love it, I do mine. Just watch out for them pre-fabbed grease bombs.

Keep Smokin


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great lookin unit Mike , congrats ....makes me want ANOTHER smoker


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

I got it at Academy Sports & Outdoors (a chain, check their website) in Joplin, MO- $323.00 total, including the SFB. PigCicles turned me on to it. We passed through Joplin on the way to Tulsa to christen SmokyOkie's new smoker.
Local Lowe's has them, their price is much higher, $370 or so.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

No. The $24.95 table & chairs stays.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And the new swing.
Deal is, the deck is two levels. I'm going to have to tear off half and lower it so it is all one level. Another ordeal. But worth it I guess.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

I think a forklift would be the ticket. That sucker is HEAVY. Good chance it is permanent where it is.
I'll shy away from the grease bombs. And keep the number for the "far" dept. handy.


----------



## vlap (Sep 5, 2007)

Seems as though its kinda hard to find that grill/smoker.... I like it and down the road may consider something like that.
Where did you get it?


----------

